# first part.



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

ok, well i was considering buying a cheap erebuni bodykit but after seeing the g-grow i am now going to buy it when i get a decent job. my question is what should i buy for my 240 now that i have some cash? (about 100-150) i was thinking a cold air intake from injen or something and all i have done to it is a pioneer head unit and im looking to get anything that will make it look, sound, or be faster. thanks


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

how bout u save it up a lil longer and get urself a decent exhaust, then a header, than an intake...


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

well if i go exhaust first then im probably going to go for the Apexi n1 Dual and thats like 500-600 which im not going to have in a while.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

then run stock for awhile


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

exactly, if ur gonna buy sumthin, dont get sumthin shitty and regret it later when u dont have money to get what u really wanted...ask n e 1, save up for high quality, unless the part is like 30 bucks and will hold up fine till u get what u want...wait...no, not even that...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

btw, boltons don't do much on a ka24. i would just keep saving the money


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yeah, but if he is gonna do an SR swap, a Silvia cat-back and Bonez hi-flow cat would be good to get an early start..


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

dont even bother buying anything. 150bucks wont get you much. and if you only have that much now, you can forget the G-Grow body kit. that kit will run you like 3grand plus shipping from Japan. and then add the paint on top of that. just forget the whole idea.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i guess u got the mentalilty of a honda driver, nissan parts don't come cheap, never will.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i guess u got the mentalilty of a honda driver, nissan parts don't come cheap, never will.


 unfortunately...

save your money amigo, if you really want it get it... no matter the cost


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

well 1 im planning an RB swap and 2 i can get parts from japan with like no shipping cost because i know a dude that goes there and back all the time and he said he could get japanese things for my car for me. and believe it or not the first car i ever decked out was my sisters civic...custom pearlescent purple paint, buddy club 2 , m3 mirrors,installed rear oversize speakers(still have a hot piece of metal in my eye damn honda), rims and shes planning a motor swap but the exterior is awesome ill put up some pics.but eh anyways, i dont want to do a shitload since alot of the parts for a KA dont fit the RB26. but its still just show so she doesnt race.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

gayness double post


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well u just answered ur own question, since u want to do a swap anyways, the only thing u can get is exhaust, so save up for your N1's and then just save up for the swap and ur good to go.

i'll just sat wut Russia (NF member) tells me to do about my system "it's better to do it right once, then to do it a hundred times." 

so save up and get the right stuff


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

the N1 Dual doesnt link up with the RB26 motor though.....right?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i think you are a little confused. you are complaining about not having any money to buy anything right now, but you want an RB26? the engine alone will cost over you 5grand, plus all the fabricating you'll need to do, such as either new mounts or new exhaust manifold, paying the labor for someone to put it in because i doubt that you could do it yourself, a driveshaft, a real LSD, a brake upgrade AT LEAST on the front, etc... the estimated cost for this swap is easily over 10grand, and yet you have no money for even an intake. and you dont even know if the exhaust will work with it. you have some learning to do man.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i think you are a little confused. you are complaining about not having any money to buy anything right now, but you want an RB26? the engine alone will cost over you 5grand, plus all the fabricating you'll need to do, such as either new mounts or new exhaust manifold, paying the labor for someone to put it in because i doubt that you could do it yourself, a driveshaft, a real LSD, a brake upgrade AT LEAST on the front, etc... the estimated cost for this swap is easily over 10grand, and yet you have no money for even an intake. and you dont even know if the exhaust will work with it. you have some learning to do man.



ok, is people like you that make me mad in places like this. no i do not know EVERYTHING about cars nor do i know alot but isnt that what places like this are for? why would you come here and start dissing on people when your probably one to be asking things half the time? and if you read Knights thread you would see that you dont need new mounts and i have checked and my mounts are just fine on my car and brakes? whats wrong with the 300zx brake conversion? im sure it will work considering a zx has what like 300hp?280hp? and no i actually plan of doing the RB swap when i open up my mechanics shop when i get out of highschool and 5 grand? ive found an R34 Clip with like 75,000 miles for 3500 and i could go pick it up which would totally eliminate shipping(except for gas and food).and my cousin does swaps all the time on nissans.and i have checked the APEX'I website and no there is no applications for an R34 but then again i cant read japanese so i cant really throughly check why dont you do it for me? you say i have learning to do bro,ha.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

You do Know APEX'i has a site for us Americano's... www.apexi-usa.com ...also...your still in high school?? boy, you have some crazy ambitions...im still in high school also, but i know my limits...they are pretty high since i have 2 jobs, wich i think, no, i know you need for what u are planning to do...so bro, check yourself into the reality hotel and just chill for a while and think it through. and boy, u do have learning to do, if you didn't, then you wouldnt be on these forums askin us for answers. 

p.s.- did you guys like my reality hotel part? pretty gay, huh?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> pretty gay, huh?


yes... yes you are...

lol
j/k


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

yeah i know i have some pretty crazy ideas but why buy a part forthe KA when i 5 years im going to have to replace it? id like for it to just be a interchangable piece.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

just emphasizing what was said before. save up for some real upgrades, not things that you will regret later. it may take a while, but it will be worth it. for $150 youcan get one sway bar. might help, might not


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

what are you guys's thought on a blitz NURspec? that or the N1


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

obviously you have a lot more searching to do. do some searching on Night7 and you will find out that he is mainly full of BS and doesnt know what he is talking about and has screwed several people out of thousands of dollars. many people have waited months for clips from him and have never received them or their money back. if you read anything about the swap, you would know that you cannot use the TT setup because one of the turbo's butts up against the steering column. and you would also know that by using new mounts, this problem would be gone, as would your hood clearance issue. there's also a company that will do that RB26 swap for 12grand. i forget who that is and i dont care to look right now either.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Boy!


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

the fact that night has ripped some people off has what to do with the fact that he knows certain information? my cousin is a druggie and has done the same to me but he is awesome at swapping motors and he is 100% trustworthy when working on them.and whoever said i was buying a clip from night? i surely didnt...and what would be the problem with getting a smaller turbo? why would you come here to just argue when everything your complaning about has absolutely 0% to do with my first part? did you read the subject FIRST PART that usually means that somebody's just starting their project and taking this is my first nissan ive worked with im sure you feel very cool acting like a big man to a beginner who doesnt know much.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

saying how Night has ripped off many people is telling you how untrustworthy he can be. i never said you were buying a clip from him or anything, i was just stating that he cant be trusted as a businessman, so why would his information be trusted either? i have looked plenty elsewhere on the swaps and a lot of his info is either wrong or only partial. but i'm going to let you figure that out when you spend a fortune on a clip and then cant get the engine to work properly. and then i'm going to laugh at you because you didnt listen. and by the way, all the little things you'll need will also add up very quickly. boost gauge, turbo timer, FMIC custom made, driveshaft custom made, air/fuel controller, etc.... there's plenty more. go ahead, do the swap, fuck it up, let me laugh at you, i dont care. it's your car, your money, your dumb ass. have fun. 

and by the way, my 240 is only my second nissan i've owned, and i've only had it for 4months so that has nothing to do with it. i did a lot of searching, you should try it. then you might know what i do.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

first off, like they said, dont buy anything for the KA if you want it to be interchangable. i dont even think the N1 is interchangable if you have the RB since the exhuast manifold will be in a different place. if anything just go with suspension and replace all the little stuff. and yes, the RB isnt a straight foward swap. you cant just go to little turbos because 1. that would put strain on them when you are trying to run high boost and 2. they would still be in the way. you;d have to go to a custom single turbo manifold and single bigger turbo which would cost even more. and the brakes arent rated for horsepower. you now have a bigger, heavier motor in the front of the car, yes making more power, but thats not the full reason. to slow this beast down, the little 9 inch rotors arent going to cut it. the ZX brake upgrade is nice, but you'll need a skyline upgrade if you want to be able to stop that thing. and good luck on starting a mechanic shop right out of highschool. not only are you going to have to take loans out to get it started, but how are you going to hire a crew? obviously none of you have the training that a technitian has. i dotn think street credit will be enough to earn the bones to pay for the shop and pay for the RB swap. you might as well open a convience store and start high-jacking big rigs in matching cars.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i dont think you are talking about me in any of that. i have gone through mechanics courses, i know the stuff. i was planning on opening a shop in about 5years, however, my goals have changed. i changed my plans so i stopped with the mechanics stuff and so i decided not to bother getting ASE certified. 

there is also a company, i forget who, that makes a new manifold for the RB26 to keep the twin turbo set-up and clear the steering column. i dont care to search for it because this pety little argument between someone who knows what they are talking about (me) and someone who doesnt (Sil-8zero) is not worth it.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

no no, 93, i know you know your stuff, i was refering to sil's comment about opening a shop right after highschool.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

no im not planning on opening a shop out of highschool and if i said that im sorry but im hoping on going to college and learning about motors and stuff and if that works out nice then im going to open my shop. and if this is such a petty arguement 93 then why the hell do you keep coming back for more? I started this thread hoping for some help to you guys because you seem to be like my big brother with automotive stuff but i guess theres always dicks like you who think they are the smartest. and thanks seth that was some stuff that helped me because i know what to do and what not to do but like i said i have that guy that will buy me parts since he goes to japan all the time so hopefully it will be much cheaper to get them off of a junked skyline and maybe fix some stuff if anything at all. and 93 please dont come back to any of my threads i ever start because i now know you have to just be a dick about everything and there are people who actually want to be cool and just help me out.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

actually you are the one that got all offensive when i tried explaining to you that the RB26 swap isnt as easy you make it seem. you quoted my entire post and said that it's people like me that make you mad in these places. i was offering some help as to how much this swap would cost because it didnt seem like you really knew. whatever tho.


----------



## Dorifto (Nov 23, 2003)

Ok if you want something interchangable maybe a exhaust from the cat back? Or one of the cannon style mufflers that seem so popular...... Apart from that maybe guages or the such which can be used in both applications....?????


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

umm i really have no idea what ur saying, but i guess you should get the exhaust, why would u need a muffler, when it willl make u just sound fast, and gauges for no reason when all u need is the ones u already have unless ur pushing boost.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

hey now driftdrag, some people might want to what their oil psi is ya know since the eh exhaust makes oil pressure so high...eh and the wheels make the car go vroom vroom.... uhm this post means absolutely nothing and im very tired so....IM AWESOME.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

oil pressure lol, wut a waste of money to buy, and a waste of money to set up, and a waste of a spot on ur A pillar, save it for the boost gauge. don't try to look like ur fast unless u are


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

uh, oil pressure is pretty important because when you're around 6k and pushing lots of boost and you dont realize you have a leak and the oil pressure is going down down down then nothing, you'll wish you had a gauge.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

he has no boost, he has a stock 240


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

it doesnt just apply to boosted cars. it applies to all cars. most nissans, as do lots of cars, just have the dummy light, so you dont know what your oil pressure is until its too late. i'm considering an oil pressure gauge as well as oil temp, and water temp. is that rice? i guess since most cars have them stock they have stock rice huh? domestic or import.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yea, they have them, but in the gauge cluster where u cant see them from 4 miles away oin the a-pillar...


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Delfi does make them for the DIN, and mounting them on the a-pillar is rather smart sense having them mounted low were you cant see them isnt too bright.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

actually, wen they r on the a-pillar, its in the way of some of ur veiw, creating a blind spot, and u dont need that wen ur doing some spiritual driving.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i never said it was rice, i just said u don't really need it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Sil-8zero said:


> hey now driftdrag, some people might want to what their oil psi is ya know since the eh exhaust makes oil pressure so high...eh and the wheels make the car go vroom vroom.... uhm this post means absolutely nothing and im very tired so....IM AWESOME.


what's up with all the "eh"?? are you canadian by any chance?? 

unless you don't take very good care of your car and push it hard all the time, i don't think oil pressure will be a problem anytime soon. i mean, you don't see senior citizens upgrading to a DEFI oil pressure gauge on their cadillacs.. but as Sil-8zero mentioned..if he IS going for a swap and is going to have a turbo charged vehicle, an oil pressure gauge is a must. it couldn't hurt to get it now


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i installed a oil pressure gauge on my old stock camry(well, my uncles), guess what it told me, i had a leak cause pressure wasnt up to par, so its a real good idea.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

heh heh no im not canadian its just a fun word to use.


----------

